# Pipe shops...



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been looking everywhere for a shop that deals moreso in pipes than cigars - but the only place in the entire area has a plethora of cigars and a very small selection of pipes with an even smaller selection of pipe tobacco.

I live in Southern California, in the Long Beach area - but I don't mind a little drive if the people are friendly.

Is there a certain term I should be using to search for a shop that specializes in pipes without coming up with a head shop that deals in nothing but glass bongs and vaporizers?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a shop that deals moreso in pipes than cigars - but the only place in the entire area has a plethora of cigars and a very small selection of pipes with an even smaller selection of pipe tobacco.
> 
> I live in Southern California, in the Long Beach area - but I don't mind a little drive if the people are friendly.
> 
> Is there a certain term I should be using to search for a shop that specializes in pipes without coming up with a head shop that deals in nothing but glass bongs and vaporizers?


Tobacco Barn in lake forest is a big pie shop. They blend their own stuff too.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> Tobacco Barn in lake forest is a big pie shop. They blend their own stuff too.


What kind of pie do they sell? :bounce:

Jason, try searching "tobacco pipe" or "pipe tobacco"


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

DBS - you owe it to yourself to take a half day and luxuriate in Tobacco Barn's friendly lounge. Tom there is very very knowledgable in pipes and blending. 

hp
les


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> What kind of pie do they sell? :bounce:
> 
> Jason, try searching "tobacco pipe" or "pipe tobacco"


Well they for sure don't sell any Tambo pies :BS or I would have picked some up already.

Seriously Dave, I am looking forward to ruining my next week by smoking some nasty Tambo! :razz:

You are the man!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out HiTime Cellars in Costa Mesa, right off the end of the 55 freeway. It's a big wine retailer, hence the name, but they have a great smoke shop. Saturday morning is the time to go, you can meet the guy who runs the smoke shop (I think his name is Charlie). Lots of cool stuff, better take your gal. No smoke room however. They do online sales, but only for their high-end pipes. I picked up a tin of Dunhill Flake there this morning.

250 Ogle St
Costa Mesa, CA. 92627

It's a must see. Trek on to Tobacco Barn after. There's also a Tinderbox in the west annex (across Bear St) of South Coast Plaza, also in Costa Mesa. Tons of pipes, a few tobaccos. Just make a day of it.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Is there a certain term I should be using to search for a shop that specializes in pipes without coming up with a head shop that deals in nothing but glass bongs and vaporizers?


As strange as it may sound, Ive found awsome deals on tobacco pipes in head shops. I found out that a head shop near me stocks a lot of MacBaren tobacco's so I stopped by. For some reason they have to keep a big stock of traditional pipes so they can stock the "special" stuff. They have tons of Sav, Peterson and Dr. Grabow pipes, and a couple Nordings. MacB tins for 7-8 bucks as well as a selection of cheaper stuff. They beat all the local B&M's in both selection and price. This old Tommy Chong looking guy sold me a Sav Churchwarden for 10 bucks because, 1, he couldnt believe the $100 price tag, and 2, because he said he had never sold anything "from that side of the store" before.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> This old Tommy Chong looking guy sold me a Sav Churchwarden for 10 bucks because, 1, he couldnt believe the $100 price tag, and 2, because he said he had never sold anything "from that side of the store" before.


And people say there's no upside to drug use...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you tried the Tinderbox in Santa Monica? From what I recall, this is the original Tinderbox, and the original owner held quite the reputation as a pipe man. It's in your area and worth checking out.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> As strange as it may sound, Ive found awsome deals on tobacco pipes in head shops. I found out that a head shop near me stocks a lot of MacBaren tobacco's so I stopped by. For some reason they have to keep a big stock of traditional pipes so they can stock the "special" stuff. They have tons of Sav, Peterson and Dr. Grabow pipes, and a couple Nordings. MacB tins for 7-8 bucks as well as a selection of cheaper stuff. They beat all the local B&M's in both selection and price. This old Tommy Chong looking guy sold me a Sav Churchwarden for 10 bucks because, 1, he couldnt believe the $100 price tag, and 2, because he said he had never sold anything "from that side of the store" before.


Adam remember your talking about California not Texas! The only bulk they sell at Head shops there would be Maui Wowie or Purple Kush (I made up them names btw!)


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Adam remember your talking about California not Texas! The only bulk they sell at Head shops there would be Maui Wowie or Purple Kush (I made up them names btw!)


Ahh, thats right. I keep forgetting about that. Oh well, outside of Cali its an idea.

Im sure they have something with the names you mentioned. Sounds about right.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. A few weeks ago I thought I finally found a pipe shop in the area and drove to Tujunga (North of Los Angeles) in light rain to a place called The Tabacco Pipe. The Tabacco Pipe!! 

The white sign even had a picture of a briar pipe on it if I remember correctly. Needless to say it sounded promising and I envisioned some sort of pipe Shangri-La that I had somehow overlooked as I walked up to the door and happily opened it only to find... a headshop. A bad one too. Hey, it's Tujunga. 

The dude had one can of drugstore tabbacco on a high shelf that he pointed to because he could not reach it. Classic... I did not even ask about the availability of wacky tabaccy because I was too depressed. Note to self, call first.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> As strange as it may sound, Ive found awsome deals on tobacco pipes in head shops. I found out that a head shop near me stocks a lot of MacBaren tobacco's so I stopped by. For some reason they have to keep a big stock of traditional pipes so they can stock the "special" stuff. They have tons of Sav, Peterson and Dr. Grabow pipes, and a couple Nordings. MacB tins for 7-8 bucks as well as a selection of cheaper stuff. They beat all the local B&M's in both selection and price. This old Tommy Chong looking guy sold me a Sav Churchwarden for 10 bucks because, 1, he couldnt believe the $100 price tag, and 2, because he said he had never sold anything "from that side of the store" before.


It's funny, round here they get past the laws by attaching small packets of unnamed tobacco to the glass smoking apparatus. I've never seen a real Briar pipe in a head shop. Here in Jacksonville, they are a little more conservative. You can not make mention of any illicit substances or even use the word "bong". To do so would prompt a request for you to exit the premises. Most places have signs on the counter stating these rules.

I feel your pain Jason...My local tobacco shops aren't even really great when it comes to cigars...forget pipes. Evidently Florida has serious taxes on pipe baccy so my local guy (owns 3 of the 5 B&Ms in town) carries very few pipes let alone any baccy. A few house blends and a hand full of Peterson tins, and according to him..once those tins are gone, that's it, no more being ordered. So I just use online dealers religiously.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I bought a cheap pipe of crap from a head shop by my house once. I think it was briar? It was wood I think, maybe. I don't know. Wasn't glass though.

I gave it to my buddy as a give away, then I bought a cob. Cob was much better.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> It's funny, round here they get past the laws by attaching small packets of unnamed tobacco to the glass smoking apparatus. I've never seen a real Briar pipe in a head shop. Here in Jacksonville, they are a little more conservative. You can not make mention of any illicit substances or even use the word "bong". To do so would prompt a request for you to exit the premises. Most places have signs on the counter stating these rules.


This one has paper signs in the case's with the glassware that say "For Tobacco Use Only" and the B-word is a big no-no. I think the city of Arlington or maybe Tarrant county require a 50-50 split of "traditional pipes" and "new age pipes". I missed one going out of buisness that threw away over 200 unsmoked Dunhill's. When the old man that owned it died, his son turned it into a head shop. When he went under, he threw away all the briar stuff, but sold the glass cheap. The guy told me he had 5 of the 7-day pipe sets. I could have choked him.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> Have you tried the Tinderbox in Santa Monica[/URL]? From what I recall, this is the original Tinderbox, and the original owner held quite the reputation as a pipe man. It's in your area and worth checking out.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Good to know. Thanks for mentioning that. I'll have to head over there this weekend.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Hitimes wine celler in costa mesa great wine and spirits, and from a few of the regulars at tobacco barn time me a decent selections of pipes and tobacco.
really really you owe yourself the trip down to Lake Forrest and head over to Tobacco Barn, they have the pipes tins of pipe tobacco, and house bulk blends on one side of the store, and the other side it all cigars.
They have a wonderful lounge, lots of comfy seats, 3 tv sets, a shuffle board, a couple of dart boards that never get used. a great coffee machine, and free wi-fi.
and yes talk to Tom he's the one who knows pipes and tobacco, he's there Tues-Sat from 10am till whenever he leaves, caz usually he sit with a few of the regular pipe smokers and has a glass of scotch.
believe me when I don't want to be home I'm there, and usually you can found me with the wilson golf hat on, with pipe in mouth
troy


----------

